# Doing my prep now



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi all,Have colonoscopy and endoscopy tomorrow morning and am currently 4 hours into my prep procedure. Here in Ireland they favour something called Klean-Prep - which is 4 sachets of salt and polyethyleneglycol which is made up into 4 litres with water. Drink 250ml every 15 minutes until it is all gone. Must say it has been a very bizarre experience, first of all it tastes DISGUSTING, very salty and very soapy, started to gag after the first mouthfull. Was drinking it for an hour - then suddenly just HAD to go, they werent kidding when they said a watery bowel movement, and then profuse watery diarrhoea. Have had to go every 10-15 minutes or so, and its like someone has opened a fire extinguisher in my bum - not like normal diarrhoea at all as there is no pain - just the very sudden urgent feeling.But anyway I digress, what I wanted to do was give some advice to anyone else who ever has to take Klean-Prep:-1. Forget chilling it - it makes no difference to its palability - and you only end up chilling yourself.2. There is every chance you will feel nauseous until everything has gone from your stomach (about an hour and a half for me) - taking 2 Motilium before you start is VERY good advice that I was given - but I did have to take another one at 2 hours becuase I started to feel very bloated again.3. Buy some moist baby wipes as well as toilet paper because you bum gets very sore with the constant wiping.4. Don't despair - I was led to believe that it was going to be a horrible experience - in fact it hasn't been that bad at all, my IBS diarrhoea is a LOT worse than this.5. Enjoy the feeling afterwards - apparently you get a buzz afterwards like those who pay top dollar for colonic irrigation. Only difference here is mines cheaper and i put the water in the top not the bottom







IainP.S. Starting to feel very hungry now though and I can't eat for 24 hours yet - AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

water in the top not the bottom.... *trying not to laugh cuz i'm at work*Anyway, good luck with the tests tomorrow (and the forced fasting)


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Well its now 21:45 - nearly 8 hours after I started the prep. I feel hungry, but at last the diarrhoea seems to have all but stopped - and the juices are running clear I can tell you. Only problem is you do get a bit dehydrated doing the prep - so have now drunk 3 pints of water and still feel a little thirsty. Sort of feels like I drank 4 litres of solution to wash the gut out - now I'm on the rinse cycle with all the water!!!!!. I just hope my consultant congratulates me on a sparkling clean bowel tomorrow.Iain


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glad things went as well as they did. As long as you are running clear..... the rinse cycle is working!Good luck tomorrow in the dryer,... then you will be all done!!


----------



## RSHEPPICK (Jun 24, 2002)

Why Didn't The Doctors Offer You A Pill CalledVisicol? It's Suppost To Do Wonders For Prep Does A Bit OF A Better Job Also And It Doesn't Have Horrable Tastes.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

hey, I'm in the middle of my prep too--except I am using phopho-soda, and still have to take more at 6am as I have my colonoscopy tomorrow afternoon.....I am sooo hungry though...it sucks, the prep isn;t all bad..I can't handle the taste, but I am actually going the bathroom (I'm usually Constipated) and have no pain...also rare...all I want though is solid food. Well I hope your prep is still well I am going to go drink somemore fluids


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

The worse part of the prep for me was not being able to eat. I felt so sick and dehydrated even though they had me drinking a ton of water that day before the prep. I just felt so sick in general. And even after my test (barium enema) I felt sore, like a truck ran me over! LOL A hot bath took care of that!







Really I thought the cleansing out part was going to be worse. During the test I asked if I was really cleaned out cause even though I went a lot, I thought it was going to a lot more then that! LOL Good luck with your test tomorrow!! And eat something nice and good afterwards!







I had a BIG subway sandwhich waiting for me at home! LOLJennifer


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Well its all over, the nice consultant injected me with a bug syringe full of drugs, and said, these are fairly quick acting, at which point the room started to spin and I woke up back in the recovery ward wondering if they had actually done the procedure. Very quickly I realised that I had a belly full of wind from the colonoscopy and I was a bit cramped so I knew they had done it. A nice nurse then checked on me, bought me a coffee and biscuits (never have they tasted so nice) my wife turned up soon after, consultant told me he found nothing abnormal, did biopsies, and then got me to walk around a bit so he was convinced I was not going to fall over and said I could go home as long as I promised not to drive !!!So for anyone reading this who has to have a procedure and is worried, in my experience there is no need to, the prep, although not pleasant is very tolerable, and the procedures themselves are over so quickly and you WILL be sedated that its all a bit of an anticlimax really (which is just the way I like it!).Thanks everyone for your good wishes, I hope you all have the best of luck and good fortune with your preps and procedures.Iain


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

Glad to hear all went well, and that they didn't find anything....I leave for my 1st colonoscopy in an hour so I am a bit jittery, but hearing that your went so well has helped


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Great to hear everything went well Iain!







and indie - good luck with yours!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Glad things went well!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

It's great to know that everything went well for you.And you said it with much humor!


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Is there anything more effective than Fleet Phospha soda ... it doesnt work so well for me, because I am sooo constipated. It blows me up like crazy then nothing and I have had to have a professional colonic to get it all out.


----------

